# 2018.09.26 & 27 - Trovoada no Alentejo (Vista dos Foros de Vale Figueira)



## windchill (27 Set 2018 às 20:59)

Apesar de ser a meio de uma semana de trabalho, e ter de me levantar ás 7 da manhã todos os dias, o que é certo é que quem corre por gosto não cansa, e assim sendo lá fui eu, estrada fora, uns 100 km, até mais um spot por estrear da minha longa lista de desejos! Desta vez calhou em sorte o Vértice Geodésico do Mosqueiro, que se situa junto a uma pequena aldeia algures entre Lavre e Montemor-O-Novo.
A trovoada nunca se chegou muito perto da minha posição, mas ainda assim consegui captar alguns raios com enquadramentos interessantes, que agora partilho com vocês..... espero mais uma vez que gostem!






2018.09.26 - 214348 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr



2018.09.26 - 214722 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr




2018.09.26 - 225334 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr



2018.09.26 - 225828 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr



2018.09.26 - 230140 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr



2018.09.26 - 231914 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr


----------



## windchill (27 Set 2018 às 21:01)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/MJAopr]
	

2018.09.27 - 003830 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/MJAojX]
	

2018.09.27 - 003938 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/PmBW9J]
	

2018.09.27 - 004456 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/PmBW7j]
	

2018.09.27 - 005200 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/PmBW43]
	

2018.09.27 - 010236 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/MJAo2x]
	

2018.09.27 - 010628 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2bqdeEA]
	

2018.09.27 - 011436 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

Que tal amigos?!


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2018 às 21:07)

Excelentes registos @windchill!

Parabéns!


----------



## João Pedro (27 Set 2018 às 21:09)

windchill disse:


> Apesar de ser a meio de uma semana de trabalho, e ter de me levantar ás 7 da manhã todos os dias, o que é certo é que quem corre por gosto não cansa, e assim sendo lá fui eu, estrada a fora, uns 100 km, até mais um spot por estrear da minha longa lista de desejos! Desta vez calhou em sorte o Vértice Geodésico do Mosqueiro, que se situa junto a uma pequena aldeia algures entre Lavre e Montemor-O-Novo.
> A trovoada nunca se chegou muito perto da minha posição, mas ainda assim consegui captar alguns raios com enquadramentos interessantes, que agora partilho com vocês..... espero mais uma vez que gostem!


Quem corre por gosto de facto não cansa! E ainda bem!  Belíssimas como sempre!


----------



## WHORTAS (27 Set 2018 às 21:32)

windchill disse:


> [url=https://flic.kr/p/MJAopr]
> 
> 
> 2018.09.27 - 003830 (NIKON D7200) [Foros de Vale Figueira] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
> ...


Muito bom,


----------



## criz0r (27 Set 2018 às 22:08)

Fotos belíssimas @windchill , grandes registos.


----------



## Tonton (28 Set 2018 às 00:09)

Excelentes, parabéns! 

Assim, juntam-se duas "maluqueiras", a meteorologia e a fotografia, e o resultado fantástico está à vista!


----------



## StormRic (28 Set 2018 às 02:48)

Fabulosas! Qualidade excepcional, parabéns! 

PS: a hora registada no EXIF é UTC?


----------



## windchill (28 Set 2018 às 08:23)

StormRic disse:


> Fabulosas! Qualidade excepcional, parabéns!
> 
> PS: a hora registada no EXIF é UTC?


A hora no EXIF é a real... se bem que já não verifico há algum tempo se a hora está mesmo certinha ao minuto....


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Set 2018 às 09:28)

Star quality  Muito bom mais uma vez @windchill  Obrigado


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Set 2018 às 18:04)

Excelentes registos


----------



## windchill (28 Set 2018 às 20:48)

Obrigado a todos!


----------



## guimeixen (29 Set 2018 às 19:41)

Fantásticas fotos!


----------

